# Where are the PPK/S owners



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

come on I know someone besides me has a PPK/S or a PP. Not every body owns the ugly Walthers some of us own the Sexy ones. Lets hear from you.


----------



## Porterfield (May 6, 2006)

Any serious gun lover must have a PPK.
I love my PPK/S, it's a blast to shoot and I feel like I have a piece of history.


----------



## sonic (Jan 31, 2006)

I have one and shoot it a lot. My next Walther will be a P5.


----------



## Waffen (Feb 8, 2006)

Add one more to your list... Only had it for a few weeks so far so good..



W


----------

